# Pensioner free prescriptions?



## Capricho16 (Jan 3, 2017)

Having recently moved to Spain as a pensioner, I am trying to find out how I get free prescriptions.

I am not a resident yet. I do not have an NIE, although my wife does.
I do have an EHIC card

Can anyone tell me the steps to take.

Thanks


----------



## Alvarro (Dec 23, 2016)

Unless you have very low income you will still have to pay a certain amount towards the cost of your prescriptions - roughly 10%. Some necessities, ie. blood testing strips for diabetes care, are more heavily subsidised but 10% is the general 'rule of thumb'.


----------



## Alvarro (Dec 23, 2016)

Alvarro said:


> Unless you have very low income you will still have to pay a certain amount towards the cost of your prescriptions - roughly 10%. Some necessities, ie. blood testing strips for diabetes care, are more heavily subsidised but 10% is the general 'rule of thumb'.


I forgot to say that your local Centro de Salud will advise you on where to go to complete the forms necessary for you to obtain a Social Security Card ( Seguridad Social ). I don't know about what happens in the rest of Spain but in Andalucia this card has a microchip in which your doctor can programme an entire years prescriptions so that you do not have to go back to the doctor every time your prescription runs out.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Your EHIC probably doesn't cover prescription costs. It's only meant to be for visitors. 

First you must register with the Spanish healthcare system. This is free for pensioners. Full details of how to do it are given here. https://www.gov.uk/guidance/healthcare-in-spain

Once registered, unless you are extremely wealthy the most you will pay for prescriptions is €8 a month.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Your EHIC probably doesn't cover prescription costs. It's only meant to be for visitors.
> 
> First you must register with the Spanish healthcare system. This is free for pensioners. Full details of how to do it are given here. https://www.gov.uk/guidance/healthcare-in-spain
> 
> Once registered, unless you are extremely wealthy the most you will pay for prescriptions is €8 a month.


Yes if using the EHIC as a visitor, you pay the full cost of meds on prescription.

As a general guide, resident pensioners pay 10% of medication costs, with a cap of 8.23€ a month if annual income is under 18,000€, a cap of 18.52€ a month if annual income is between 18,000€ & 100,000€ & 60% with a cap of 61.75€ month if annual income is over 100,000€.

In Valencia (& maybe other regions, I'm not sure), pensioners with an annual income below 18,000€ get free prescriptions.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Alvarro said:


> Unless you have very low income you will still have to pay a certain amount towards the cost of your prescriptions - roughly 10%. Some necessities, ie. blood testing strips for diabetes care, are more heavily subsidised but 10% is the general 'rule of thumb'.


Even if you have a very low income (sin recursos), you have to pay 40% of the cost.

To register for state healthcare, you will need to register as resident, ask DWP in UK for an S1 form and then take everything to your local INSS office.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> *Even if you have a very low income (sin recursos), you have to pay 40% of the cost.*
> 
> To register for state healthcare, you will need to register as resident, ask DWP in UK for an S1 form and then take everything to your local INSS office.


But we're talking about pensioners. A low income pensioner wouldn't pay 40%


----------

